# durch drücken eines buttons text in einer textdatei speichern



## java-nap (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine eingabe in einem textfeld machen und dann druch drücken eines buttons diesen eingegebenen text in einer text datei speichern.

bis jetzt hab ich nur hinbekommen, dass ein beliebiger text den ich im coding drin habe in die textdatei geschrieben wird. wie kann ich aber den text, den ich manuell eingegeben habe durch den button speichern?

hier das bisherige coding:



```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;

public class Witest extends JFrame {

JTextField textField = new JTextField(20);

public Witest() {
super( "Fenstertitel"); // Fenstertitel an JFrame(String) übergeben
setDefaultCloseOperation( EXIT_ON_CLOSE); // Fenster schließen = Ende

JLabel label = new JLabel( "Wie heisst Du?");
label.setForeground( new Color( 255, 0, 255));
label.setBackground( Color.BLACK);
label.setOpaque( true);
add( label, BorderLayout.WEST);
add( textField, BorderLayout.CENTER);
JButton button = new JButton( "Klick mich!");
button.addActionListener( new ActionListener() {
public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e)
{
Textdatei();
}
});
add( button, BorderLayout.EAST);

// setSize( 200, 100); // 200 breit, 100 hoch
// setLocation( 10, 10); // Position nahe linke obere Bildschirmecke
// setBounds( 10, 10, 200, 100);
pack();
setLocationRelativeTo( null);
}

public void Textdatei()
{
try
{
File file = new File("Z:\\Desktop\\Fahrtenbuch.txt");
FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(file);

fw.write("Hallo\r\n");
fw.write("Hallo");

fw.flush();
fw.close();
}
catch( IOException ev )
{
ev.printStackTrace();
}
}

// main-Methode wie gehabt
public static void main( String[] args) {
JFrame frame = new Witest();
frame.setVisible(true);
// JColorChooser.showDialog(frame, "choose color", Color.RED);
}
}
```


----------



## c_sidi90 (1. Dez 2011)

Also bei mir klappts so 


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
 
public class WiTest extends JFrame {
 
JTextField textField = new JTextField(20);
 
public WiTest() {
super( "Fenstertitel"); // Fenstertitel an JFrame(String) übergeben
setDefaultCloseOperation( EXIT_ON_CLOSE); // Fenster schließen = Ende
 
JLabel label = new JLabel( "Wie heisst Du?");
label.setForeground( new Color( 255, 0, 255));
label.setBackground( Color.BLACK);
label.setOpaque( true);
add( label, BorderLayout.WEST);
add( textField, BorderLayout.CENTER);
JButton button = new JButton( "Klick mich!");
button.addActionListener( new ActionListener() {
public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e)
{
Textdatei();
}
});
add( button, BorderLayout.EAST);
 
// setSize( 200, 100); // 200 breit, 100 hoch
// setLocation( 10, 10); // Position nahe linke obere Bildschirmecke
// setBounds( 10, 10, 200, 100);
pack();
setLocationRelativeTo( null);
}
 
public void Textdatei()
{
try
{
File file = new File("C:/fahrtenbuch.txt");
FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(file);
 
fw.write(textField.getText()+"\r\n");
fw.flush();
fw.close();
}
catch( IOException ev )
{
ev.printStackTrace();
}
}
 
// main-Methode wie gehabt
public static void main( String[] args) {
	JFrame frame = new WiTest();
	frame.setVisible(true);
// JColorChooser.showDialog(frame, "choose color", Color.RED);
}
}
```

Mal abgesehen davon, dass dein Code echt Augenkrebs verursacht war "eigentlich" alles richtig. Bist halt noch Anfänger.

P.S musst den Pfad zur Datei bei der wieder Ändern, ich hatte kein Laufwerk "Z:"


----------



## java-ndd (1. Dez 2011)

ja man danke, so arg falsch wars ja dann gar nicht, kleine denkfehler gehören dazu 

ja, hast recht, an der gestaltung meiner codings muss ich noch ein wenig üben, bin halt noch nicht so erfahren.

danke dir vielmals für die schnelle lösung, geht einwandfrei


----------

